#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Request for ISA RP 12.13 part II

## dineshinbox

Dear Friends 



ISA RP 12.13 part II urgently needed please help

Thanks in advanceSee More: Request for ISA RP 12.13 part II

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

dineshinbox  
ISA RP 12.13 part II : Installation, Operation & Maintenance of Combustible Gas Detection Instrument

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  4.49 MB

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

ISA RP 12.13.01-2000: Performance Requirement for Combustible Gas Detector

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  0.3MB

----------


## dineshinbox

Dear Mr. Achmad Nur Eddin

Thanks for your great help

----------


## nhan

Dear Mr. Achmad Nur Eddin,
Do you have ISA 84.00.01 2004 and ISA dTR84.02 pls share, thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

nhan  
ISA 84.00.01  2004 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 1
(Frame work, System, Hardware & Software requirement )

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   1.11 MB

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

nhan 
ISA 84.00.01 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 2
(Guideline for the application ANSI/ISA 84.00.01 Part1 ( IEC 61511-1 Mod) Informative)

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   1.07 MB

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

nhan 
ISA 84.00.01 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 3
(Guidance for the Determination of the required Safety Integrity Level - Informative

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   0.5 MB

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

nhan 

ISA-TR84.00.02-2002
Safety Instrumented Functions (SIF)- Safety Integrity Level (SIL)

Part 1 :  Evaluation Techniques Part 1: Introduction
Part 2 : Determining the SIL of a SIF via Simplified Equations
Part 3 : Determining the SIL of a SIF via Fault Tree Analysis
Part 4 : Determining the SIL of a SIF via Markov Analysis
Part 5 : Determining the PFD of SIS Logic Solvers via Markov Analysis

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  2.04 MB

----------


## ivanilych

thank you very kindly

----------


## nhan

Eddin, Thanks for your post, however i am still tracing for the 84dTR, do you have it somewhere,again thanks

----------


## nhan

Eddin,
Much thanks, i got all from your post

Keep contacted

----------


## nhan

Eddin, if you have ISO 14224 please share to me, big thanks

See More: Request for ISA RP 12.13 part II

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

nhan 

ISO 14224 Rev1 2003 :Collection of exchange of reliability and maintenance data for equipment

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   1.11 MB

----------


## nhan

Eddin, 

Appreciate much you could share ISA 20 new revision other than 1981 and ther ISA 84 series

Nhan

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Nhan

ANSI/ISA-84.00.01-2004 Part 2 (IEC 61511-2 Mod)
Functional Safety: Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector - Part 2:
Guidelines for the Applicationof ANSI/ISA-84.00.01-2004 Part 1 (IEC 61511-1 Mod) - Informative

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   1.07 MB

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Nhan

ANSI/ISA-84.00.01-2004 Part 3

Functional Safety: Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector - Part 3:
Guidance for the Determination of the Required Safety IntegrityLevels  Informative

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.5 MB

Sorry, the ISA 20 was published 1981 - same-same

----------


## dearkd

Hi Eddin,

Seen your nice postings.

Do you have ISA TR 100 copy or draft of it.

----------


## dearkd

Hi Eddin,

Seen your nice postings.

Do you have ISA TR 100 copy or draft of it.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Sorry, I have only ISA TR (100-1=99)

----------


## jacky21

thanks all

----------


## nhan

A.N.Eddin,

Appreciate sharing me (if you have) the ISO/IEC 17799, API 1164 and AGA report No. 12
Thanks

----------


## amshah

Mr Nhan 

follow tread

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Follow the link and if requires take help of google translate. 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anangsb

thank you so much

See More: Request for ISA RP 12.13 part II

----------


## moh555

thanks a lot

----------


## jainrakeshj

I need ISA hand book on control valves

----------


## instsuresh

Thnk you

----------


## jainrakeshj

I need ISA  S 75.01/ S 75.02/ S 75.03/ and ISA hand book on control valve,IEC 534
Thanks

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thanks

----------


## kbakp

Link expired.
Please, upload again.
Thank a lot.

----------


## wiwiz2000

Mr A.N Eddin your link is expired, could you upload again ISA RP 12.13.01-2000, ISA TR 84.00.02-2002, ISA RP 12.13 par II, I really need it or can you send to me via wiwiz2000@yahoo.com
suwun mas

----------


## shakmed

Yup, Mr. Achmad, we appreciate your postings and all the helps, but now your almost all links are dead. Can you please re-upload the links on page #1 of this thread ?

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> I need ISA  S 75.01/ S 75.02/ S 75.03/ and ISA hand book on control valve,IEC 534
> Thanks



ISA 75 Control Valves.rar	  5.66 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Mr A.N Eddin your link is expired, could you upload again ISA RP 12.13.01-2000, ISA TR 84.00.02-2002, ISA RP 12.13 par II, I really need it or can you send to me via wiwiz2000@yahoo.com
> suwun mas



ISA 12.rar 37.639 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Consist of :
ISA 12 00.01-1999 Electrical Apparatus for Use in Class l, Zones 0, 1, & 2 Hazardous Location- General Requirements
ISA 12 01.01-2000  Definitions and Information Pertaining to Electrical Apparatus in Hazardous Locations
ISA 12 02.01-1999 Electrical Apparatus for Use in Class l, Zones 0, 1, & 2 Hazardous Location Intrinsic Safety i
ISA 12 04.01  Electrical Apparatus for Explosive Gas Atmospheres Pressurized Enclosures p 2004
ISA 12 10 Area Classification in Hazardous Dust Locations -1988
ISA 12 10.05 Electrical Apparatus for Use in Zone 20, Zone 21 and Zone 22 Hazardous Locations 2004
ISA 12 12  Nonincendive Elect for Use in Class l, Zones 0, 1, & 2 Hazardous Location -1994
ISA 12 12.01 Nonincendive Electrical Equipment for Use in Class I and II, Division 2 and Class III, Divisions 1 and 2 Hazardous (Classified) Locations 2000 .
ISA 12 13.01 Performance Requirements for Combustible Gas Detectors 2003
ISA 12 16.01-1998  Electrical Apparatus for Use in Class l, Zones 0, 1  Hazardous Location Increase Safety e
ISA 12 22.01-1998 Electrical Apparatus for Use in Class l, Zones 0, 1  Hazardous Location Flameproof d
ISA 12 23.01-1998 Electrical Apparatus for Use in Class l, Zones 0, 1 Hazardous Location Encapsulation m
ISA 12 25.01-1998 Electrical Apparatus for Use in Class l, Zones 0, 1 Hazardous Location Powder Filling q
ISA 12 26.01-1998 Electrical Apparatus for Use in Class l, Zones 0, 1 Hazardous Location Oil Immersion O
ISA 12 27.01 Requirements for Process Sealing Between Electrical Systems and Flammable or Combustible Process Fluids 2003
ISA RP12.2.021996 Intrinsic Safety Control Drawings
ISA RP12.41996 Pressurized Enclosure
ISA RP12.6-1995 -Intrinsic Safety
ISA RP12.13.02 Recommended Practice for the Installation, Operation & Maintenance of Combustible Gas Detector 2003
ISA RP 12.2.02-1996 Organization of Intrinsic Safety Control Drawings
ISA RP 12.6-1995 Wiring Practice - Instrinsic Safety
ISA RP 12.13.02-1987 Combustible Gas Detection Instruments
ISA TR12.2-1995 Intrinsically Safe System Assessment Using the Entity Concept
ISA TR12.06.01-1999 Electrical Equipment in a Class I, Division 2-Zone 2 Hazardous Location
ISA TR12.13.01-1999 Flammability Characteristics of Combustible Gases and Vapors
ISA TR12.13.02-2000 Investigation of Fire and Explosion Accident in the Fuel Related Industries
ISA TR12.24.01-2000 (IEC 60079-10 Mod) Recommended Practice Classification of Location f Electrical Installation

----------


## shainu.g

Dear Achmad

The link says no such file exits. it will be great if u upload them once again.
shainu

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad
> 
> The link says no such file exits. it will be great if u upload them once again.
> 
> 
> shainu



The links are work properlySee More: Request for ISA RP 12.13 part II

----------


## shakmed

> Dear Achmad
> 
> The link says no such file exits. it will be great if u upload them once again.
> shainu



Dear Shainu !! Check again. You are wrong this time. 

And thanks Achmad for heeding to and providing again this great material.

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thanks

----------


## kbakp

Dear Achmad,
   link has ben expired. Please  reupload. 
Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad,
>    link has ben expired. Please  reupload. 
> Thanks



 The link is work properly. Check again, carefully

----------


## kbakp

> nhan 
> ISA 84.00.01 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 2
> (Guideline for the application ANSI/ISA 84.00.01 Part1 ( IEC 61511-1 Mod) Informative)
> 
> Monggo dipun unjuk
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...







> The link is work properly. Check again, carefully



Sorry, but I need ANSI/ISA-84.00.01, (or IEC 61511)  and this link has been expired.
Thanks

----------


## aali ahmad

ISA 84 Complete...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kbakp

Many Thanks

----------


## sunset_eagle

could you please resend the file. I can not find it
Thanks

----------


## Schtiel

Please reupload all  ISA-TR84 and ISA84, because links are dead... Thanks!

----------


## somucdm

thank you

----------


## srober2491

Can you please re-upload. Thank you.

----------


## svdkar

re-upload bos..
up..up..


thanksSee More: Request for ISA RP 12.13 part II

----------


## Guidestefi

all files removed

----------


## davidseins

Please could you reupload all ISA-TR84 and ISA84, because the links are dead... 

Thanks very much!

----------


## Nabilia

DIFFERENCES BETWEEN IEC 61511 AND ISA 84.01-1996.pdf	  0.174 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA 84.00.01 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 1.pdf	  1.106 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA 84.00.01 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 2.pdf	  1.067 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA 84.00.01 Safety Instrumented Systems for the Process Industry Sector Part 3.pdf	  0.506 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA S84.01-1996 Application of Safety Instrumented Systems for Process Industries.pdf	  1.171 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA TR84.00.02 Safety Instrumented Functions (SIF) Part 1.pdf	  0.588 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA TR84.00.02 Safety Instrumented Functions (SIF) Part 2.pdf	  0.241 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA TR84.00.02 Safety Instrumented Functions (SIF) Part 3.pdf	  0.338 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA TR84.00.02 Safety Instrumented Functions (SIF) Part 4.pdf	  0.335 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA TR84.00.02 Safety Instrumented Functions (SIF) Part 5.pdf	  0.888 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA TR84.00.03 Guidance for Testing of Process Sector Safety Instrumented Functions.pdf	  0.975 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

I 'm looking for ISO 14224 ed.2006. please share if you have it
tnks

----------


## mudassar587

Can anybody share ISA RP 12.13 and ISA RP 13.

The link provided above is dead. Thanking all of you in advance

----------


## Nabilia

> I 'm looking for ISO 14224 ed.2006. please share if you have it
> tnks



All I have is the draft that became 2006

DIS 14224-2004 Petroleum and natural gas industries  Collection and exchange of reliability and maintenance data for equipment.pdf	  1.452 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> Can anybody share ISA RP 12.13 and ISA RP 13.
> 
> The link provided above is dead. Thanking all of you in advance



These are all I have close to your request...

ISA 12.13.01-2003 Performance Requirements for Combustible Gas Detectors.pdf 0.737 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA RP12.13.02 Recommended Practice for the Installation, Operation & Maintenance of Combustible Gas Detector 2003.pdf 0.781 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA TR12.13.01-1999 Flammability Characteristics of Combustible Gases and Vapors.pdf 4.389 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA TR12.13.02-2000 Investigation of Fire and Explosion Accident in the Fuel Related Industries.pdf 8.932 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shakmed

> Can anybody share ISA RP 12.13 and ISA RP 13.
> 
> The link provided above is dead. Thanking all of you in advance



Here is *ISA RP12.13.02 -2003.pdf*		 0.762 MB		
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aidini

Do you know if ISA12.6 has been updated since its early revision in 1999 (Sep) ?

----------


## sameerahmed

please please upload again if any one have ANSI/ ISA-84.00.01-2004 (3 parts)

----------


## haytham9d

Dears 

Would you please upload "ISA RP12.13.02 -2003" again

----------


## Marty Thompson

ISA RP12.13.02 Recommended Practice for the Installation, Operation & Maintenance of Combustible Gas Detector 2003

See More: Request for ISA RP 12.13 part II

----------


## racp12

Dear colleagues,
ISA RP 12.13-Part II is withdrawn, and it has been replaced by:
*ISA 60079-29-2 (12.13.02)-2012 Explosive Atmospheres - Part 29-2: Gas detectors - Selection, installation, use and maintenance of detectors for flammable gases and oxygen*
Does somebody have a copy of this standard available for sharing?
Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

ISA 60079-29-2 (12.13.02)-2012 , Explosive Atmospheres

----------


## racp12

Marty Thompson, thank you again

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## jituparekh

All the links are dead. Could please upload again? Thanks in advance.

----------


## jituparekh

I am in need of ISA 84 series for SIL study. Please share.

----------

